# Oh dear...poor Jose`



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh so sorry Jose isn't doing well, trust your instincts, you know him better than anyone else. Is he loosing weight?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Oh so sorry Jose isn't doing well, trust your instincts, you know him better than anyone else. Is he loosing weight?


Thanks Caddy. No, if anything, he's gaining. I need to stop spoiling him. lol. He has a tricky way about him when it comes to convincing me he's starving. So yeah, he needs to get a tad less in his bowl. He really seems okay other than this drinking/peeing thing and muscle tone loss...and a little confusion.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are feeling stressed about your little guy not being well  Will be thinking of you tomorrow, and please let us know what the report is. Hugs!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Zooeysmom. I will let you know. I'm sort of stressed, but not wildly stressed. I've come to sort of resign myself to or expect bad news when dogs get this old. It doesn't mean it's easier or less painful to go through... or sad to lose a loved dog, but it's nothing much shocks me anymore.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's so hard when they get older - so many health issues can and do pop up. It does sound like there is something going on so I hope your vet discovers the reason.

It's good to read that he enjoys eating - loss of appetite along with loss of muscle mass and muscle tone for me is one of the hardest things to deal with. I just went through that with one cat (put to sleep from cancer and kidney disease) and now with another. At least when they are eating you can get medication into them and keep up good nutrition so they can maintain most of their muscle mass.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Skylar, the day he's off his food is the day it's probably his time to go to Rainbow Bridge. He's always been so food obsessed, I've never seen anything like it and probably never will again. I'm so sorry for the loss of your cat. It's just plain rough when we see our little precious ones declining so much in health. He's been taking adenosyl but I just realized it's suppose to be taken on an empty stomach. The vet didn't mention it to me and the print on the bottle is so small I missed it. Grrrr. I have been cutting them in half, as per dosing instructions. And cutting that half into many pieces because it's not tasty to the dog and it's VERY hard. It's so hard to cut, I can barely do it. And now I find I've been doing it wrong all this time. Grrr.

Well, thanks so much for all your nice responses.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I understand exactly what you are going through and it's not easy. So sorry to hear that your little guy is having these issues. I hope you get some answers tomorrow and can get a plan on how to proceed. 

I will be thinking of you both and send my prayers and gentle (((hugs)))

Cathy


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Wishing you luck and good news at the Vet tomorrow. Hugs and kisses to little Jose! I will be thinking of the little man, praying for good news. Things can happen so quickly for the tiny ones, they don't have a lot of reserves. You are the best owner, knowing exactly what is right and wrong with your boys. Makes for catching things early very easy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little guy! Getting old sucks! Hope you don't get really bad news tomorrow at his checkup! I'll put Jose in my prayers tonight!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh gos, I'm so sorry PB. I will be thinking of you and Jose at the vets tomorrow. ❤


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry Jose is notmfeeling well.

I am having a similar problem with Tamara, my 12 year old Chihuahua.

She drinks excessively and her tests show nothing unusual. I put her on S/D food from the vet, which is good for the kidneys, and it works, she drinks less and doesn't pee as much.

The problem is, the vet food gets her constipated, and it takes a really long time to poo, so she doesn't want to do it in the snow, too cold, so she poos in the house. So I got her off the S/D and got her a good grain free food. But then she started drinking excessively after eating, every 10 minutes she needs a drink, and she drinks a lot every time ! This morning she had peed in her bed when I went to get her. She is getting confused from old age as well, which doesn't help.

So now I need to call the vet to se if they have something good for constipation AND kidneys...

I know he's picky, but maybe he needs to change foods.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Well, I'm not sure if my vet appointment is still on. This is what I woke up to this morning. It's risky to drive in this wet snow with a bunch of people who drive like they always do, which is to tail gait, go too fast and they don't get it that there is something different about the driving conditions.:stupido3: So, I'm thinking about it right now. It's not an emergency but I was really wanting to get the information from the vet.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Pg can you go a little later in the day after the graders and sanders have been out, better safe than sorry. If you decide to brave it, drive safely.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What graders and sanders? LOL. This place is so ill equipped to deal with snow, you wouldn't believe it. I have to keep reminding myself, when I feel confident, that this isn't Idaho. Well, I might be able to go later in the day but then the traffic gets heavier. Oy! The appointment's at 9:30 about 20-30 minutes away in normal conditions. Yikes! I can't make up my mind. :2in1:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm back! :act-up: It was no problemo at all. Just the neighborhood getting out was sort of slushy, a little snow and the main roads were okay. I have AWD though so it works fine. There was very little traffic too.

Anyhow, I won't know much until tonight when the blood work_ might_ come back from the lab. The urinalysis won't be done till tomorrow. They send everything out. So, I'll call at 6:00.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed for good, manageable results. It is so hard watching our animals age, trying to do our best for them while dreading the results of the next set of tests...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Isn't it just the truth Fjm. It's a dread when they really begin to age. I even mentioned it to the vet and the gals up front..."Why do we keep doing this?" (meaning, why do we put ourselves through this over and over, getting new puppies, only to have them grow up and age so fast, we barely blink and we have to say good bye to them) It just sucks. Anyhow, the vet looked at me and said, "To keep me alive." LOL. And one of the girls said, "You are helping to support all of us." We all had a good laugh. (a short lived one for me. The flea stuff I got was over $50 and the fairly extensive lab work and exam was $200.) But in all seriousness....this just brings back all the sad times in the past where our dogs have aged so quickly and gone off to the bridge. I'm dreading it because no doubt, it's fast approaching with Jose`. What a negative Nelly I am, huh. But for now, he's still pretty playful here and there in spite of his arthritis that he has in his knees. Well, I can't wait to know the results. Thanks for hanging in there with me everyone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know just how you feel. Before Pippin-cat's last check up I was watching how he walked more and more lopsided, how poor his muscle tone seemed to be, how lazy he had become... the vet focussed on his excellent appetite, gleaming coat, perfect teeth, reasonable weight, tolerance of pain relief and thorough, if laid back, enjoyment of life. And I got to hoping that I age as gracefully!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Gawd...he just had a seizure about 1/2 hour ago. How disturbing. Not too strong of a post ictal stage though. But as I said, his drinking mechanism is off. Well....NOW he's licking at the air above and beside the bowl. And also in the bowl. He stepped into the bowl and spilled it. He just seems so disoriented. But then I took him outside to go pee with the other dogs and they were barking at some kids behind the fence and he joined in. And seemed not too bad. Now back inside, he's walking into things a little bit here and there...I need to go see if he'll stay with me on the couch. But he's a bit restless. (part of that post ictal I think) Oh dear. Could it be the flea stuff I just gave him and the others (Nexum)? Or probably more likely some organ is failing. :sad: I did call the vet...he's in surgery. But the girls will report to him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh Gawd...he just had a seizure about 1/2 hour ago. How disturbing. Not too strong of a post ictal stage though. But as I said, his drinking mechanism is off. Well....NOW he's licking at the air above and beside the bowl. And also in the bowl. He stepped into the bowl and spilled it. He just seems so disoriented. But then I took him outside to go pee with the other dogs and they were barking at some kids behind the fence and he joined in. And seemed not too bad. Now back inside, he's walking into things a little bit here and there...I need to go see if he'll stay with me on the couch. But he's a bit restless. (part of that post ictal I think) Oh dear. Could it be the flea stuff I just gave him and the others (Nexum)? Or probably more likely some organ is failing. :sad: I did call the vet...he's in surgery. But the girls will report to him.


((((HUGS)))) That's so scary. I do remember many years ago seizure was a side effect pf a flea medication I gave my newly found "with heavy flea infestation" kitten- my kitten was fine.............so it could be from the medication. Has he had seizures before? Poor baby. Poor you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This is so scary! Will be waiting for your update.....Take care!


P.S. Is his sight impaired?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor José... Have you thought about dog dementia starting maybe ?

I am taking Tamara for blood work as well on wednesday. I hope José sleeps well tonight.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

PB sorry sorry for you and Jose, hope everything is ok


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

PB I just checked in to see if you braved the roads and saw your updates. I'll be waiting to hear how little Jose and you are doing. Hugs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...you guys are so sweet. Skylar, the vet called me back about the seizure and he thought it very most likely was the stress he experienced at the office today. He was majorly stressed...shaking violently. He and the poodles have had this flea stuff before and didn't show any side effects, not that it necessarily stays the same always. But...

Molly, yes he can see but has cataracts. The vet thinks he can see all right but no doubt it's a little blurry. 

Dechi, most definitely he's showing some cognitive impairment. I wouldn't say it's extreme but he does look confused sometimes. And looks for me or my daughter when she left last night...The other day I had been upstairs and came back down. He saw me, as I was in the kitchen. A little while later I saw him on the landing, looking up the stairs for me, as he does when I'm up there. He seemed to have forgotten that I had come downstairs. So there are little things like that. But mostly he does all right. And he gets positively goofy, playful a few times a day, zooming across the living room and dining room, back and forth as I crawl on the floor with a toy for him. He's not retrieving like he use to but he sort of plays with the toy.

He has terrible arthritis in his knees so is weak but does manage to get around the block for a walk. The vet, after he sees his blood work will prescribe something for that. 

Thank you all so very much for your kind words.:angel: I'll pop back in if I get some report from the vet after 6, otherwise tomorrow probably.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled, that's scary that the vet thought the seizure was from the stress of the office visit - I had no idea that could cause seizures but it does make sense.

I'm wondering in the future you might be able to find a vet that comes to the house. i used a hospice vet for one of our cats when he got too ill and I didn't want to stress him going to the regular vet when he was dying. The one I used was connected to a vet practice and she could do some limited testing when visiting as well as take samples to be sent to the lab. It was a wonderful experience and I'll do it again when necessary.

Edited to add, ask your vet, maybe they have this service our can recommend someone - that's how I found mine.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Skylar. I've thought about that after reading about some folks doing just that. In this case, the lab person happened to be there and just about to leave and he asked her to wait just a second so Jose`'s sample could go out with her. He's not always nervous like that at the vet's...at least not that bad. I was thinking of popping in there in a few days and just visit the gals at the front desk and take some treats and just make it a social time, no needles or anything. I don't know that it will help for sure but it might. I'd like to find out. Well, in a few minutes I'll give him a call. Thanks so much for the idea. I just might look into it if he doesn't seem to improve when I go for a social visit.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

When you mentioned the seizure in a senior, like Jose, I thought of Idiopathic Vestibular Disease. I certainly hope the seizure was a one off experience for him.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh Gawd...he just had a seizure about 1/2 hour ago. How disturbing. Not too strong of a post ictal stage though. But as I said, his drinking mechanism is off. Well....NOW he's licking at the air above and beside the bowl. And also in the bowl. He stepped into the bowl and spilled it. He just seems so disoriented. But then I took him outside to go pee with the other dogs and they were barking at some kids behind the fence and he joined in. And seemed not too bad. Now back inside, he's walking into things a little bit here and there...I need to go see if he'll stay with me on the couch. But he's a bit restless. (part of that post ictal I think) Oh dear. Could it be the flea stuff I just gave him and the others (Nexum)? Or probably more likely some organ is failing. :sad: I did call the vet...he's in surgery. But the girls will report to him.



Oh PB, I was reading along, thinking positive, and then come to this post! Poor baby. Poor you. I 'm so sorry. :-( 
Thinking and praying for you both. ❤


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> When you mentioned the seizure in a senior, like Jose, I thought of Idiopathic Vestibular Disease. I certainly hope the seizure was a one off experience for him.


Several months back I believe he had an episode of that. But that was not a full on seizure. It was weirdness...equilibrium seemed off. This was a full on seizure.

Thanks so much. 

Trixie Treasure, thank you for your prayers.

So, I just got off the phone with the vet and he found that his (Jose`'s, not the vet's):alberteinstein: WBC was higher than last time, where it was also high but not terribly. That last visit was back in August. His kidneys are just fine. His liver enzymes are ever so slightly elevated but he observes that it's old dog stuff probably, not full out liver disease or anything. He's been on thyroid meds since August but his thyroid is still low so we're doubling the dose. 

Sooooooo...he's going to put him on an anti-biotic and some more liver support stuff which he's already taking but maybe try another kind that's easier for me to give. This stuff is hard like granite and I have to cut it up smaller. And he'll be put on something for his arthritis in his knees to make him more comfortable. And higher dose of thyroid rx. 

That's the report for now. I hope he'll feel better and it looks like there's nothing crazy bad going on with him. But it is a mystery why the white count is so elevated. He doesn't seem sick. It's been that way since at least August but more so now. It's just not known. So hopefully the anti biotic will help.

Thanks for all your support. I was _really_ quite worried and actually, still am. But not as much. He is getting up there in age and we all go through something like this with our dumplings sooner or later. It's hard, isn't it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I am sorry Jose is notmfeeling well.
> 
> I am having a similar problem with Tamara, my 12 year old Chihuahua.
> 
> ...


Dechi, I am sorry. I meant to get back to this but too much happening. This is awful. I am so sorry you've been dealing with a senior with some problems too. It just gets_ so _hard. And hard to see them having difficulty but not so much that it's time for them to go over the bridge. It's such a balancing act. And trying different diets and meds to try to get a good balance is so tricky. It sounds like she's having more difficulty than Jose`. He can hold his pee and will whine at the door until I come running and he doesn't have any trouble so far with digestive problems. And as far as Jose` drinking, it may not be excessive, even though it appears to be because he drinks so oddly so maybe he just needs to spend a lot more time lapping the water. I hope you will find just the right thing to help your dear little Tamara to get along better. I'll be thinking of you and her.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Several months back I believe he had an episode of that. But that was not a full on seizure. It was weirdness...equilibrium seemed off. This was a full on seizure.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> ...


It never gets easier but we gain experience and know better what to do.
Hope all goes well for the old gent.
Eric


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes Eric, we do seem to gain experience and to a small degree a little better acceptance I think...maybe. At least that was my experience on my last dog I lost, Chulita, my 13 year old Chi. What I found serious difficulty accepting was my Dobe because I lost him at only 4 years old to cancer. That is too young. But anyhow, enough with the negativity. We all have to do it, so...


Here are the three (you can't see Maurice. He's behind and on a black blanket) pals all snuggled up next to me on the couch. They're very content and happy to have each other. I have to chuckle sometimes because when I first got the poodles, Jose`only_ tolerated_ them and their puppy shenanigans. Now that they've matured, they've all become very close pals which makes me happy to see. Thank you for your post Eric.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Jose's report sounds similar to Zooey's, except of course her liver enzymes were sky high. But she also had an elevated WBC count. She got put on antibiotics and Denamarin. 

The seizure could have been caused by stress or the flea medication. I'm doing Seresto collars on all of the dogs and so far, no problems. I just can't take the side effects from all the pills and liquid neck meds out there. 

More hugs to you and the pups (adore that picture!)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I hope you and Jose have a good night and things look brighter in ther morning, the girls and I will be thinking of you. What a sweet picture of them all together.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad the news is reasonably good - it won't stop you worrying, of course, but he obviously still has reasonable health and a good quality of life, and that is the most important thing. I regularly take mine to the vet for quick social visits, especially if they have had to have anything unpleasant done. Say hello, sit on the scales, a couple of treats and a quick love in if the staff have time, and then down to the river for a walk. It does seem to help, although I think there comes a stage where home visits are less stressful if you can possibly afford them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Caddy. It is sweet, isn't it. It's so nice to see them have that friendship and all that goes along with it.

Zooeysmom...it could, of course be the flea stuff but he's had it before and the poodles too. Even wee Maurice doesn't have a problem with it. I'm pretty sure the vet is right because once he came out of it, he's been fine ever since...no sign of feeling yucky or anything. Crossing my fingers. 

Has Zooey's liver values come down at all? Did he put her on any steroid to help with that? Lyric, my Dobe who had liver disease was put on Denosyl (different brand) and also some rx's...Ursodial, Phenylalanine, (sp?) and one other....hmmm, can't remember and a ton of supplements, along with a homemade liver friendly diet and all that helped. So Jose` is on another brand...something like what Zooey's on. Hopefully, that will help Zooey. How is she feeling lately?

Yes, the home visits should be tried if he doesn't learn to believe me that it's really not that bad a place. He sure never was that way before. So, something about yesterday got him worked up. I think he hates the stainless steel table and slippery scale. Next time I'll ask for a towel or put my coat down for him. 

Thank you all, for your responses, care and concern.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

For anyone who is dying to know...(lol) Jose`'s urinalysis came back today and it's completely normal. So, no problems there. I just started on his antibiotic so we'll see if his wbc goes down later on. That's the main thing that's a mystery...why was that high? He has no fever, no indication of infection or sickness...and it's been high since Aug so not likely cancer the vet said. But it wasn't as high as it is now. hmmmm. 

So I've come to the conclusion regarding the water intake ... that he has some kind of neurological situation or senility...but something is making him not quite as effective drinking water so he has to go often to the bowl and stand there for a long time, drinking and there really may be nothing wrong other than that...I mean, not actually excessive at all. Just ineffective lapping. (that's my idea anyhow) Not sure. 

So all in all, he seems_ fairly_ healthy but getting old and losing muscle. And arthritis is developing in his knees pretty badly. So tomorrow we start that Meloxicam in the morning. Hopefully, he'll be more comfortable once that kicks in.

Anyhow, thanks everyone. Your positive vibes helped.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, that is good news in the scope of things! Again, very similar to Zooey. She had no fever with the high WBC, normal urine, and I forgot that she was put on a pain med (hydrocodone). Her liver values were almost all normal when the test was repeated one week after the first. She vomited again early this morning, so here we go again. Getting older, or even middle age sometimes, sucks


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh geeeeez! Again she vomitted? Wth does the vet say? What's going on? Is it her liver? That will make them vomit when it gets sick. Gosh I'm sorry. (((hugs)))It sure does suck when they start getting things.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear, many hugs to you and José. This is a difficult time, when you don't know exactly what's going on. It sure sounds like there is some confusion going on in his head...Jupiter in his last year would go out, or into the kitchen, and forget why, and needed a bit of prodding to remember to pee or to eat...

One of the things worked with Jupiter's meds was to change whatever I was hiding it in, frequently. Just giving meds was getting stressful for us both, but switching the masker up every two or three days (different canned foods/ treats/ pill pockets) made a big difference. 

And let us hope that the meloxicam works well and gives him some comfort. You mentioned restlessness, and that could easily, as you know, have something to do with pain or discomfort.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Such a cute picture of the two of them together. True friends. ❤


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Oh dear, many hugs to you and José. This is a difficult time, when you don't know exactly what's going on. It sure sounds like there is some confusion going on in his head...Jupiter in his last year would go out, or into the kitchen, and forget why, and needed a bit of prodding to remember to pee or to eat...
> 
> One of the things worked with Jupiter's meds was to change whatever I was hiding it in, frequently. Just giving meds was getting stressful for us both, but switching the masker up every two or three days (different canned foods/ treats/ pill pockets) made a big difference.
> 
> And let us hope that the meloxicam works well and gives him some comfort. You mentioned restlessness, and that could easily, as you know, have something to do with pain or discomfort.


He gets restless when he's been lying down. He gets up wanders over to his water dish, goes to the door to be let out, hunts for poop to eat or goes pee, comes back in, lies down, seems comfortable, then he gets up, wanders over to his water dish and the whole thing repeats. It's not constant, but it's too much. 

Getting the pill down him isn't the problem. It's that it's so freakin' hard to cut in half. He's only suppose to take 1/2 a pill and they're huge and hard. The vet told me not to worry about taking it on an empty stomach. That's not a huge big deal.

Poor Jupiter. It is disturbing isn't it when they look so confused. Jose` definitely still knows to go outside to pee and he needs no prodding to eat. He's the biggest pig you ever saw. lol.

Every morning when he first gets up, he has the biggest blast of the zoomies for such an old fella. He is so thrilled to get up I guess and runs back and forth through the living and dining rooms, into the kitchen, then back again, play bowing, spinning around. It's a wonder his knees can take it. We'll see how the anti inflammatory works out. Thanks for your good wishes and kind words and relaying of your own take on things.


Thank you Trixie Treasure for your nice comment. It is indeed cute how they all like to snuggle up together.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PBG, sorry about your troubles with Jose. I just wanted to pop in and suggest that if you are having difficulties cutting the pills you might want to look into having the pills compounded, that is how I get most meds for my girls because their doses are so low. If you don't have a local compounding pharmacy, look up Creative Compounding. I forget where they are but they are not around here and they do mail order, our Vet Dermatologist uses them and the meds arrive in a few days.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> PBG, sorry about your troubles with Jose. I just wanted to pop in and suggest that if you are having difficulties cutting the pills you might want to look into having the pills compounded, that is how I get most meds for my girls because their doses are so low. If you don't have a local compounding pharmacy, look up Creative Compounding. I forget where they are but they are not around here and they do mail order, our Vet Dermatologist uses them and the meds arrive in a few days.



Oh I forgot she might have me on ignore, could somebody quote this for me so she sees it, might be helpful!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> PBG, sorry about your troubles with Jose. I just wanted to pop in and suggest that if you are having difficulties cutting the pills you might want to look into having the pills compounded, that is how I get most meds for my girls because their doses are so low. If you don't have a local compounding pharmacy, look up Creative Compounding. I forget where they are but they are not around here and they do mail order, our Vet Dermatologist uses them and the meds arrive in a few days.


This may be a good option for Jose. 

PBG, I wish you guys all the best. You are doing such a great job taking care of him. What a lucky little guy he is to have you!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pharmacists (Drug Stores) have pill cutters and grinders to make a powder, cheap as.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Pharmacists (Drug Stores) have pill cutters and grinders to make a powder, cheap as.



I kind of assumed that she was using a cutter and still having difficulty - besides when pills are small to begin with (as the lowest dose pills usually are) those cutters can be problematic. Smashing though is an interesting idea as long as the medicine isn't bitter and the dog is a good eater who will eat all the food that it is mixed with!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Make sure you check with the vet before crushing meds. That can affect the absorption rate and some shouldn't be crushed.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is not a capsule or a med. It's a nutritional supplement. It doesn't matter how it's absorbed. It can be cut up. The vet told me to cut it in half for the correct dosage for his size. It is a very large tablet and smells horrible, even to the dog. I can cut it in half with a knife and then in many more small pieces because that's the only he'll eat it, even in his food. It definitely takes some strength to cut it. It is a p.i.t.a. but it can be done. I have to press the top of the knife blade down with two hands and use all my strength. I'm not going to bother putting it into my Vita Mix which could turn it into powder in about 3 seconds because a lot will be left behind on the container and so forth. Then I'd have to wash and dry the container. So, it's all good...just sort of a challenge. I may ask the vet if there's alternative. I know there is because my Dobe took something like this for his liver disease and I don't remember that it was this way. He was much larger though. But I don't think he would have eaten this whole tablet. It's too long ago to remember. Maybe it was a gel capsule or smaller tablet. I don't know. I'll check around. Thanks!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry this thing is so hard to cut, PB. I hate desling with pills myself so I understand your pain. I hope it works well for José and that he gets relief. He sounds like such a good boy !


----------

